# My 4 babies



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie and Pearl's babies are 28, 27, 26 and 24 days old. All whitefaced cinnamon pearls, but the youngest looks a little darker. Here is some pics.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm in love...


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cupids little brothers and/or sisters look gorgeous!!


----------



## artistchan (May 22, 2011)

aww so cute. 
nice colouration.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I hope there is a little brother in the 4,I promised my niece a male. Then there all pearls. The one mutation that's harder to sex. Lol. I am also keeping 1 I think. I'd like to keep a female to pair up with a little pied(split to lutino) in the future. What kind of babies would they produce? Just curious.lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
Fatheried Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
25% Pied Split To Whiteface {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
25% Pied Split To Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
25% Pied Lutino Split To Whiteface
25% Pied Split To Whiteface
25% Lutino Split To Pied Whiteface
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* but the youngest looks a little darker. *
-----------------------------------------------------------

The reason why it looks darker is because it is justed pearled, whereas the others are pearl pied, which the white on their bodies, flights makes then look lighter colored.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Susanne, would that make the Cinnamon/Pearl/Pieds girls, and the the Cinnamon pearl could be either?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh yes susanne I see what you mean.I didn't know the term for that. I am still shocked at all 4 being pearl.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Sarah I have a long wait. Lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

4birdsNC said:


> Susanne, would that make the Cinnamon/Pearl/Pieds girls, and the the Cinnamon pearl could be either?


no the pearl pieds could be either sex and the cinnamon pearl could be either sex as well.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh ya if you kept one of the pearl pieds this would be the babies outcome.


Motheried Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
Fatheried Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Pied Split To Whiteface {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
50% Pied Split To Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Pied Lutino Split To Whiteface
50% Pied Split To Whiteface


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I must have misread, I thought only the Dad was pied or split pied... sorry. Have fun figuring out wich one is the boy! And I think if all the babies are Cinnamon the dad must be split to cinnamon too.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

The mom is a whiteface cinnamon pearl split pied and dad is a whiteface cinnamon pied split pearl....hehe Im a creep But I know that because their Cupids parents too.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats not fair Sarah.... lol. Whish I could get a bird from Pensylvania to North Carolina... I would maim some one for a WF/Pied/Pearl male.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I always forget Mom is split to pied. lol. Thanks Sarah after reading the outcomes I think I'll keep a whitefaced cinnamon pearl split to pied girl. I'd love a lutino baby in the future. Aren't they all split to pied as both parents are split? I'm confused lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Susanne said some of them were pearl pieds( the ones with clear flight feathers I think) but the little dark one that Susanne said was just a pearl would be split to pied... the others are already visual pieds.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh I get it. Thanks gettting all this mutations and splits is confusing. lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well baby # 1 took flight yesterday and was flighing all over my livingroom. Didn't want to eat much, just wanted to fly. He was also up on the perch in the cage. He seemed very proud of himself as he chirped down to his brothers and sisters. I think he may be a male. I'll take a video today and ask what people think, male or female?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww so adorable


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I had a good laugh this morning. I took the babies out of there cage to feed them and baby #1 took off flighing around the room and landed right in the beta fish bowl. I wish I had my camera handy it was very funny.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol aww wanted to swim with the fishy bless, bet your beta got a shock lol


----------

